# Comic Effekt



## ToPPer (29. April 2002)

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit einen Comic Effekt auf ein echtes FOTO anzuwenden! Gibts dort nen vernünftiges Tutorial, oder kann mir einer kurz beschreiben wie das funktioniert!?!

Danke im Vorraus

ToPPer


----------



## paraphan (29. April 2002)

hmm, meinst du sowas?

einfach kunstfilter/farbpapier-kollage anwenden. geht natürlich qualitativ besser, hab's nur mal schnell gemacht, ohne auf die werte zu achten...

bild 1:


----------



## paraphan (29. April 2002)

und endergebniss, bild 2:


----------



## paraphan (29. April 2002)

hmm, noch ein post: kannste auch mit freehand/flash/streamline machen, dann heisst es halt pixelgrafik in vektorgrafik konvertieren.
bei fragen: contact me.

hoffentlich hilft's. bessere ergebnisse erzielst du natürlich, wenn du die grafik einfach nachzeichnest (in fotoshop: mit dem lasso-werkzeug fläche markieren, mit farbe füllen, bis dein bild fertig ist).

viel spass noch


----------



## ToPPer (29. April 2002)

Naja die Effekte sehen noch etwas billig aus! Ich suche etwas, dass dann wirklich nach nem COMIC aussieht!

ToPPer


----------



## stiffy (29. April 2002)

du meinst nich zufällig sowas in der art? musst halt am schluss nur noch n bissl am tonwert rumspielen, dann siehts schon ziemlich comicmässig aus


----------



## paraphan (29. April 2002)

:[ ich glaube ein dankeschön wäre etwas angebrachter als "die effekte sehen noch etwas billig aus". wenn du es anspruchsvoller willst, solltest du es halt *selbst* zeichnen. es geht eben nicht alles mit filtern!
ich wollte dir nur mal schnell den weg zeigen, aber dann halt nicht
;-]


----------



## ToPPer (29. April 2002)

Hey Sorry, dass sollte jetz echt net so rüberkommen, als würde ich deine Arbeit net schätzen!! Ich finds cool, dass du dich überhaupt rangesetzt hast und mir geantwortet hast! Und falls ich da ein bissel knapp mit dem Danke war, dann sollte dass ganze jetzt noch mal ganz fett kommen !!


DANKE 

*hehe*

Büdde net böse sein!!

ToPPer


----------



## Maniacy (29. April 2002)

lol ich muss mich da auch mal auf paraphans Seite stellen... 
sei mal n bissel netter, wir wollen dir doch auch nur helfen *peace* )

Also mein Tip wär aber auch, das in eine Vektorgrafik zu konvertieren und entsprechend kolorieren...
wenn du allerdings was wirklich echt "Comicmäßiges" haben willst:
Frag mal nen Straßenkünstler, ob der dir für nen Fünfer ne Karrikatur malt ) 
Gibts bestimmt welche, hab gute Erfahrungen mit den Leuten gemacht!

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...
Maniacy

{edit start}
ups warst schneller  Wir ham dich auch lieb *g*
{edit stop}


----------



## paraphan (29. April 2002)

/offtopic:
war auch nicht so böse gemeint, wollt's nur mal gesagt haben
sorry, wenn's ein bischen zuuu bös rübergekommen ist...
/offtopic


----------



## ToPPer (29. April 2002)

Ok gut biss net mehr böse, *freu*

Also falls noch einer ne Idee hat, soll er bitte posten!!

ToPPer


----------



## Alphator (30. April 2002)

*SUCHE*

benutz mal die suchfunktion oder such selber mal

vor ca. nem 1/4 jahr wahr hier mal en sehr guter beitrag über das selbe thema.
der nannte sich photo2sketch oder sowas, keine ahnung mehr.
ging irgendwie mit 
ebene kopieren,
umwandeln in graustufen
ebenen modi multiplizieren
dann war das ganze bild weiß, und mit dem gauschen weichzeichner rumspielen, sah aus wie gemalt.
bei manchen bildern sahs echt klasse aus.

hab leider keine zeit, probiers heut abend aber nochmal aus.
evtl. schick ich dir das ergebniss un ne kurze anleitung

cu

tux4k


----------



## Virtual Freak (30. April 2002)

*Filterorgie*

Ich hab mal probiert n Pic in Comic style zu verschandeln..
und hab mich mal nur an original PS filter gehalten..
is zwar nich absoluter comicstyle..aber kann evt weiter ausgearbeitet werden...
ansonsten bleibt wohl nich viel als aus nem photo die lineart...dafür machst das photo-to-scetch tut nich ganz fertig..zu extrahieren und danchach alles neu zu brushen...aber das reicht nach arbeit)

bei meinem Pic hab ich mit schwellenwert und verscheidenen mahlfiltern gearbeitet die dann in massig layern und geringer deckkraft übereinander lagen.

Greetz VF


----------



## Avariel (30. April 2002)

schau dir mal das Tutorial an: Link 

Wenn du das Foto in schwarz-weiß einscannst, und dann dieses Tut anwendest, sollte dabei was rauskommen, was deinen Wünschen entspricht, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab.

cya
Avariel


----------



## Wolf of Doom (30. April 2002)

hi,


ich hab ein tut in einen mag. namens MACUP gesehn, leider hab ich mir dieses heft nicht gekauft an besten schaust du mal zu einen kisok vielleicht gibts die ausgabe ja noch



cya

wolf


----------



## cocoon (1. Mai 2002)

Das "MacUP", von dem World Of Doom spricht, hab' ich, ist ein Tutorial drin - ich denke, das meinst Du - wie man aus 'nem Foto ein Airbrush-Bild erstellt. Hab' ich mir eigentlich nur deswegen geholt - ich mag diese 50-Jahre-Pinups. Ist leider viel Handarbeit. Paraphan hat da schon recht, mit 'nem entsprechenden Konvertierungs-Tool (z.B. in 'nem Vektorprogramm, Flash oder so) geht's auch, sieht aber sehr bescheiden aus. Hab' in diesem Thread beschrieben, wie ich's gemacht hab'. Wenn's mehr Comic-mässig werden soll, kannst Du ja einfach nur die Konturen nachzeichnen und dand alles entsprechend füllen. Rate Dir aber auf jeden Fall 'n Vektorprogramm zu benutzen, Flash tut's auch. Und 'n Grafiktablett wäre bei sowas echt empfehlenswert.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (2. Mai 2002)

*wer suchet, der findet*

also,

so vor 'nen 3/4 Jahr gab's schon mal so'n Thema, mit genau dem selben Inhalt.

Stiffys Gedöns finde ich echt beeindruckend.

Was ich und andere seinerzteit zu dem Thema verzapft haben, findet ihr hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4888&highlight=Comic


----------



## manu (4. Mai 2002)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, suchst du das.

 cu
   manu


----------



## ToPPer (4. Mai 2002)

Ja genau Manu!!! Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe! Hoffentlich schaffe ich das jetzt auch so!!

ToPPer


----------



## Chaser (5. Mai 2002)

danke,... da war was brauchbares dabei


----------



## caterman (25. Dezember 2004)

ich will das auch können. gibts sonst noc irgendwo ein paar tipps zu diesem thema?


----------

